# Before & After



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Here are some pics of Cocoa before and after he matured. Notice any differences?


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

he almost looks like a regular grey tiel in his adult pic. but hes cinnamon right?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Her turned into a very handsome fella


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetSimmy said:


> he almost looks like a regular grey tiel in his adult pic. but hes cinnamon right?


That's what I was told when I got him last year. Looks like I got burned.  :blush:  Oh well, I love him regardless of his color.


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Her turned into a very handsome fella


Thanks! I think so too!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

You do have a cinnamon male - the tone of the cinnamon varies just like a grey varies in its tone of grey 

here is mine - granted he is a Cinnamon Pearl But he's lost his pearls so he looks like a normal cinnamon male 

When he was about 7 months old 










and at a year old


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> You do have a cinnamon male - the tone of the cinnamon varies just like a grey varies in its tone of grey


Interesting! I've read that about cinnamon's but I never knew that about grey's. So, how can you tell the difference between the two when the color comes out looking grey, like in Cocoa's case?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

mainly in his case, because the very 1st pic is of a cinnamon, They can't go from a Cinnamon mutation to a grey mutation 

if you go here, Scroll down to the list of Mutations hit Normal Grey and look through them there is one that looks almost black 

http://www.cockatielsplusparrots.com/mutations-genome.html


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a stunning boy he's grown up to be.


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never seen a grey that dark before. Thanks for the quick lesson in mutations. 

And thank you Solace! I think he's stunning too.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous guy


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks. Spike is pretty cute too!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

littlebird said:


> Thanks. Spike is pretty cute too!


Thanks I think so


----------

